# Sale of Stars May 11th- pick me out some to look at



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.thesaleofstars.com/Sale_Catalog.html

Here is the sale catalog. I have been going to several sales as of late looking at does and a buck or two. Let me know if you see anything on the sale catalog that would be something I should look at harder. I am in the market for does that will breed in the fall or sooner.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you show also? Or are you looking for wether breeding stock? Just curious - I love to look at sale catalogs but it all depends on what you are looking for breeding does to breed for you.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ABGA does for show is what I am looking at.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I do sell the market wethers for show. But that is a byproduct and not the focus.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I like #47 and #57 lot #84 might be good if the dam looks nice but it looks like all we see is the buck in the photo.

I don't know much about boers but those caught my eye.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a dairy person, but I like:
# 10
# 15
# 16
# 24
# 28
# 49
# 54
# 60
# 65
# 79
# 82

I like a lot of them LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I like the more traditional built ones but that's just me.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So many awesome does!!!! Hard to choose, but here are some of my favorites--

5- One of my top favorites. Love her shape.
9- Very large bodied and has a gorgeous feminine head
17- Wide, thick, and pretty dark headed doe
25- Also love the shape on this one
47- Her and #9 are extremely similar in their qualities and head shapes
49- Beautiful and moonspotted.
63- I had to look twice, I thought she was a buck! So much power on her!
68- Very proud, stylish show girl, nice and thick
71- Looks pretty nice! Its hard to tell the way she is standing
77- Super proportional doe. She's very cool to look at, how equal she is everywhere


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I liked:

5
8
12
20
28
44
47 (favorite)
63
68


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah , my Jenni blows them all away 
Have fun ! :goattruck: From all the posts , looks like you will need it , lolol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well that's three votes for #47 haha you gotta look at her now.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I was looking at:

25
39
47
50
56
79


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I was looking at:
> 
> 25- Love her! Nice hip.
> 39- Nice... Love Kay's goats!
> ...


Posted what I like about each in red... I like lot 2 and 20 alot too!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

44 is another that I am going to take a closer look at.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

3 she has good bloodlines. I like her lenth an her stance. She is just a over all big doe.
72 She also has a lot of lenth an muscle. I have been seeing more an more of the Express bloodlines an I have to say I really like the way they look. 

Your picks can always change when you see the goats in person. The reason I only picked out 2 was because I perfer to buy older does. I have had awful luck with FF otherwise my pick list would have been longer . Good Luck!!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I like 1-4 they look like they are show goats and they may throw big kids


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like Lots 86, 71, 68, 65 (very nice dam/daughter combo there), 57, 56, 49 (a very nice dapple), 47 (although it looks like her tail is really short), 44, 28, 25 and 24, 20 (Nice rump shape), 8, and 3.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am heading to the sale tomorrow. If anyone is going let me know, I would like to meet you. Also, anyone who is bidding on-line I can check an animal you are interested in before the sale starts. I can also haul to SW Okla near the Texas border. Contact me and lmk

GT


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am loading up to leave.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a fun day, let us know how it goes.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm watching this sale now and some of these prices are craaaaaaazy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! There are some beautiful goats in that sale! I look forward to seeing if you bring some home.  

Cracked up at the people holding the goats tails up.... never seen that with a goat before!! Haha. 

Is it just me or is there a unusual amount of short bodied does?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Got a TEEL doe so far.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I bid on Kay's does, but have not gott any of hers so far.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tsunami kid just went 1400


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little paint doe just sold for 2k


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

wow lot 68, 5,000


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^ I liked 68! Hope you end up with some nice ones GTAllen


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to watch this sale but had to build fence instead. Cant wait to see pics of what you picked up GT!! Have a safe trip home!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I got lot 2, 40, and 55


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great! 55 is a nice buck


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

[



TrinityRanch said:


> That's great! 55 is a nice buck


Bojangles son

He is really green. His entire pedigree is ennobled except for 1 doe.

I stopped to eat a bite. Going to get back on the road sooN.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I love that #40 doe. Shes quite the looker. Sounds like she should have some awsome kids for you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

3,5,28,30....so far  But I am cluless...lol....those are just ones I would pick!

ETA: also 41,47,and 67...oh, and 75!

But 2 is awesome too....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Posted what I like about each in red... I like lot 2 and 20 alot too!


I got 2 after the sale. The announcer bought her and forgot to donate her back. She is super nice! Big top, great spring on the rib, long loin, deep and big boned.

I could have bought 6 also. She had a HUGE top but was somewhat short legged. She was out of some of Kelly's stock.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's good for you! Looks like you bought some real nice stocks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha. Nice. You were not messing around!

I watched some of the sale. There were some very nice goats. One that caught my eye in the catalog was a buck kid, #75. I watched him sell and he was even cooler on camera in the ring. $5000.


----------

